# Everybody get their P. Chicken postcard in?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm "O" for the P. Chicken season as far as getting a licence. Got my fingers crossed this year. Got the wife in too! :wink:


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I sent mine in. I have got one for the last 5 years. I have been going for the south unit.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Drew mine again.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've been lucky enough to hunt them a couple times now but haven't gotten one yet. Last year I even skipped pheasant opener to try and get one. I have shot a fair number of grouse....just bad luck I guess. They are so "flighty" that time of year. If I get another tag I am going to try and sit in a blind and just wait for them to come to me. Last year they were in a particular spot every day...it's just that I couldn't get 200 yards from the spot before they started flying.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I got the goose egg again! O for my life... uke: I'm sending my entry on a Hooters postcard next time I guess! :beer:


----------

